# Bracket and boom stand recommendations for 43" octagonal Apollo Orb softbox



## notapro (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello, Everyone.

I have a 43-inch octagonal Apollo Orb softbox. I wish to to use two or three Speedlites (no preference, but at least two) and would like to know what recommendations you have regarding brackets to use for mounting the Speedlites in the softbox. I would also welcome suggestions for a suitable boom stand. I am working with 600EX-RT flashes and an ST-E3-RT transmitter. Though the softbox will be used indoors where wind will not be an issue, I would nonetheless like to use a robust boom stand.

Thoughts and suggestions, anyone?


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 29, 2013)

I use the idc triple threat, it is now made by Westcott and works well because it centers the flashes around the shaft. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=897247&Q=&is=REG&A=details

For a boom get the Manfrotto 420NSB http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=513014&Q=&is=REG&A=details


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 29, 2013)

I like the idea of the 420B stand, but I haven't tried one. Since I already had 6 stands when looking for a boom (although two of them are used for the backdrop), I went with the 024B light boom, which I use on a 1004BAC. It's robust enough for a monolight in a softbox, although I often use it with a Lastolite 12x48" Stripbox and a single flash. The 023 counterweight (10 lbs) that comes with the boom is quite nice.


----------



## notapro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks, PBD and Neuro. The products you suggest look to be exactly what I need.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Dec 30, 2013)

+1 for the 420.
I have one, I like it. Very nice to use.


----------



## JVLphoto (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a dozen stands, none of them are the same. If a C-stand is out of your price range and/or too heavy, the 420 combi boom is excellent. There's also a steel base version that I'd recommend if you can handle a bit more weight since it *might* negate the need of a sandbag in some scenarios (though I still recommend one). 

If you're going to put three flashes on there you may also want to consider a counter-weight. Either a small sandbag, or one of these small weights: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/5194-REG/Manfrotto_172_172_Counter_Balance_Weight.html helps to off-set the balance of the heavy flashes with all their batteries.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh yes, sorry if I misrepresented the situation, the 420, or any other boom, will need a counterweight to work safely with three speedlites and an octobox, I just think the $30 Manfrotto charge for the 420B vs the 420NSB is too steep. I use a reusable Publix bag for my counterweight, it cost me $5 for charity.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jan 1, 2014)

I had a 420B for a week.


It's a good, well made stand, but it's only for anything lightweight. It'll hold plastic elinchrom heads no problem but no more. 


I needed to put a Bowens 500R on it and it made me very nervous, even with sandbags on it.






To replace it, I bought a Kupo boom stand with a turtle base. It's almost identical to the Avenger ones but actually cheaper than the lightweight Manfrotto 420B.




I know the OP has Speedlites, but anyone looking at the Manfrotto and is only going to use it in the studio should seriously consider the Kupo instead as it is stronger and cheaper.


----------



## notapro (Jan 2, 2014)

After continued review of the helpful replies in this thread, I am leaning currently toward one of the stands listed below. Initially, I'll have the Orb softbox with three Speedlites (I'll get the Triple Threat Speedlite bracket that privatebydesign suggested), and I think it will be nice to know that I can go heavier with other lights/modifiers when the time comes. About Harry Muff's suggestion, both Kupo and Avenger have been on my radar in connection with my question.

1. Manfrotto 085BS Heavy Duty Boom and Stand

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/512958-REG/Manfrotto_085BS_Heavy_Duty_Boom_and.html

2. Calumet Telescopic Remote Boom With Cine Stand

http://www.calumetphoto.com/product/calumet-telescopic-remote-boom-with-cine-stand/MF6220K/


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 2, 2014)

I have the Manfrotto 085B on a 608B stand, just like the link, it is a completely different league of tool to the 420B. Much beefier build and very sturdy, it will hold almost anything, and with all three boom lengths goes to a massive height. I have had six 600EX's and a 50" Westcott Apollo on it at 15' extension.

I have no experience with the Calumet but the 085B is serious overkill for speedlite use, it won't let you down but you will need the wheels and a smooth solid floor.

I notice the new version of the triple threat is not made of solid aluminium, my older versions are. I am sure the new version is fine but I really liked my simple MkI version, I liked it so much I have three of them. I first saw them on the Canon videos by Bruce Dorn, the inventor, and Tyler Stapleford.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I have the Manfrotto 085B on a 608B stand, just like the link, it is a completely different league of tool to the 420B. Much beefier build and very sturdy, it will hold almost anything, and with all three boom lengths goes to a massive height. I have had six 600EX's and a 50" Westcott Apollo on it at 15' extension.



Agree that the 085 looks like overkill, not that it's a bad thing to have too much support. I have the 024 boom on a 1004BAC, used it without issue to support a friend's monolight with a 4' strip box (not a nice, compact light like my Einstein, but a big, heavy beast). The 024 held it fine, at full extension.


----------



## notapro (Jan 4, 2014)

I saw the Calumet boom and stand today. The boom has " a remote crank at the back of the arm controls the direction of the light source mounted at the other end up to 135°" (from product description). I have to say that the remote crank is a delight to use and operates smoothly. The whole apparatus can assume a smaller profile, and one need not attach the casters if frequent repositioning of equipment is not necessary. There is no doubt that this piece is more than is necessary for a 43-inch softbox and three Speedlites, but I am going with this option, as I intend to use more substantial lights and modifiers in the future. It will be my only boom, and it fits well with my current and future lighting tasks.

As always, I am grateful for the tremendously sober comments and suggestions from the members of this forum. Many thanks to you all!


----------

